# The difference between e-wrap & u-wrap stitch



## Buttons

I am making this poncho on the small 24-peg loom and it says to do a Knit stitch or u-wrap stitch and I was wondering if the e-wrap and the u-wrap stitch are the same thing? Here is the attached pattern. I was wondering because it is aulward going backwards for me doing the u-wrap stitch.


----------



## 1kathyr

No, they aren't the same. The u-wrap goes around the front of the peg in a u shape and is not wrapped around the back of the peg. Here's a better explanation:
http://loomlady.blogspot.com/2007/01/u-wrap-knit-stitch-revisited.html
And a YouTube video on it:


----------



## Buttons

Thank you for your quick reply. I will be saving these videos on my computer. They just seem like they would be the same or get the same results. Now is the no-wrap stitch the same as the u-wrap stitch? One last question, Can you do this poncho with the e-wrap instead of the the flat wrap or u-wrap?


----------



## 1kathyr

The no wrap knit or flat knit) is similar to the u wrap but I never use it. It ALWAYS gets too tight for me and I have tried EVERYTHING to avoid that! (I've been loom-knitting for over 10 years.)
They do give different effects.
The poncho will be have a much looser weave if you use the e-wrap stitch.
Once you get used to the u-wrap I find it actually goes much faster than the e-wrap.


----------



## Buttons

It was getting too tight for me. When I did rip it out, you could see how tight it was. So I decided to try the e-wrap just to see how much of a difference that there will be.


----------



## Moon Loomer

Buttons said:


> I am making this poncho on the small 24-peg loom and it says to do a Knit stitch or u-wrap stitch and I was wondering if the e-wrap and the u-wrap stitch are the same thing? Here is the attached pattern. I was wondering because it is aulward going backwards for me doing the u-wrap stitch.


The u-wrap/flat-wrap is a tighter stitch than the e-wrap stitch. (see photo) Try the classic knit stitch, and snug it up. Moon Loomer


----------



## Buttons

What is the classic knit stitch? The u-wrap/flat wrap was way too tight and I didn't like how it looked. I was trying it with the e-wrap but at the bottom is was curling up a little. How could I start it out so it won't curl?


----------



## Loomahat

The Classic Knit (True) it the exact opposite of the purl. Put the working yarn over the loop on the peg. Scoop from the bottom. Take the old loop off the peg - put the new loop on.

All versions of the knit stitch will curl. To avoid the roll-up use a Garter Stitch border or any combination of the knit and purl


----------



## Buttons

Thank you! I was doing a p4 at each end, so that wasn't curling, it was the bottom.


----------



## Aunt Nay

The biggest difference, IME, is that the E-wrap is the equivalent of a twisted stockinette while the U-wrap or flat stitch does not twist. Over the years of looming my tension has become pretty even so all three wraps are about the same for tightness.


----------



## Buttons

For me it is just the u-wrap and the flat stitch that are too tight. I tried to do it loose but it still tightens up. I gave up on the poncho for now but I will try again soon.


----------



## Moon Loomer

Buttons said:


> For me it is just the u-wrap and the flat stitch that are too tight. I tried to do it loose but it still tightens up. I gave up on the poncho for now but I will try again soon.


Sometimes I do a row of e-wrap, followed by a row of flat/u-wrap. To gauge the tightening effect of the current stitch is having on the previous stitch look at the last stitch as you are working the present stitch. Use a mirror to watch the yarn movement on the far/back side of the pegs. Control of the working yarn (give some slack to the working yarn) will prevent the last worked stitch from tightening. As you observe how you are tightening the previous stitch you can change your knitting technique or pull on the tightened stitch(a slow solution) to loosen. I have faith that you will find a way that will work for you. Remember you are tightening the previous row's stitches, so look on both sides of the peg when you are observing the yarn travel. Darn yarn stay where I put you! Fat chance, ho ho. Moon Loomer


----------



## Buttons

lol! I think I will give that a try doing one row e-wrap followed by the flat/u-wrap stitch and see how that will work. Never gave that a thought. I wish you were my next door neighbor...I have no females that live on my street. And the few that are around, I do not know them and the other ones only knit. My one friend lives to far from me in S. Africa, so that would be a little hard but we manage with knitting and crocheting. She will be getting into it soon, she said. I have learned what I know by watching you tube.


----------



## Moon Loomer

Buttons said:


> lol! I think I will give that a try doing one row e-wrap followed by the flat/u-wrap stitch and see how that will work. Never gave that a thought. I wish you were my next door neighbor...I have no females that live on my street. And the few that are around, I do not know them and the other ones only knit. My one friend lives to far from me in S. Africa, so that would be a little hard but we manage with knitting and crocheting. She will be getting into it soon, she said. I have learned what I know by watching you tube.


Now YouTube, pop corn, and good ideas, a nice time. Moon loomer


----------



## Moon Loomer

Do not forget, knit in front of a mirror to watch the yarn move. Moon Loomer


----------



## Buttons

I will do that but not sure about the pop corn. lol Thank you. 

karen


----------



## Moon Loomer

Buttons said:


> I will do that but not sure about the pop corn. lol Thank you.
> 
> karen


Just saw Orval R's on sale in the food store. Moon Loomer 
How about a blue sun set?


----------



## Buttons

lol Pop corn is the most leading food to cause cancer. I quit eating it.

That is so pretty.


----------

